# Crate Feeding



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

We have been feeding our 5 1/2 month old in the crate with the crate locked. We let him settle down for 1/2 hour then let him out. How long should we continue with the crate feeding? How many times should he be fed a day?

Thanks,

KW


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Never. The crate is for sleeping. Why would you want to feed him in his crate? Do some research on crate training. He can eat 1-1.5 cups of dry food three time a day. Walk him 10 min after feeding, then crate him before you leave the house and all will be good. ;D


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

KW, we did this with our guy as recommended by the breeder.
We actually stopped when he was about 6 months old, he started flipping his food bowl in protest. :, I guess.
At that age we also fed him 3 meals about 1.5 cups.


----------



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

I went by my breeder's instructions also....I was just wondering when to stop. I thought it was so they could eat and let their food settle before they went running around. Isn't there something about a twisted stomach or something?

KW


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Nope. I can see no reason to feed a dog in a crate. The crate is for sleeping relaxing and confinement when they can't be watched or trusted with their surroundings. Not for feeding. I can see giving them treats in the crate to get them familiar with the crate but that about it.


----------



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

Are you sure it's good for them to eat a big meal and then go outside and run around at full speed?

KW


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

There are a lot of people who recommend feeding in a crate. We've done it, and I wouldn't change it. I believe it has made our pup more comfortable with his crate.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Kingwilly said:


> Are you sure it's good for them to eat a big meal and then go outside and run around at full speed?
> 
> KW


No problem for a V. If he is eating big meals thank your lucky stars! ;D


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Kingwilly said:


> Are you sure it's good for them to eat a big meal and then go outside and run around at full speed?
> 
> KW


From what I've read about bloat, that is a bad idea.


----------

